# G220 vs VW Polo MK4......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Well after saying I wouldn't be doing much detailing towards the end of this year, I was asked by Jules to help her out and ofcourse I couldn't really say no...........

On Saturday it was her Grandad's birthday and he had always been interested in what Jules and I get up to 'cleaning' cars every now and again, so Jules suggested as a birthday present we detail up his little Polo..........:detailer:

Not a problem at all, so Frank (Grandad) came down to see the family for the weekend and dropped the car off with us on Friday night, didn't even know what car he had until I saw it and what a nice conditioned VW Polo it was too..........:thumb:

Now my mum was over from the USA so Jules and her took off on Saturday morning to the shops, leaving me to attend to the car which looked as follows:



















Safe to say it was looking pretty clean:





































Nice to see that Frank had some microfibre cloths in the car but a shame that a recent service looks to have left some nasty rubber glove marks all over the dash:





































*The Detail Process*

Now although you can see little through the wheels if they were cleaned I wanted to ensure everything was protected for the winter months ahead, so first job was to remove the wheels and I cleaned them with some Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt and a Detailer Brush:



















First up was to rinse the wheel:










I then applied some Megs Wheel Brightner:










This was then aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Rinsed again:










More Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










Then I aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










I then rinsed the front of the wheel:










Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










This was then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










This was then rinsed again:










I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off:










With the wheel off the arch looked as follows:










I rinsed the arch first:










Megs APC applied:










And then aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










This was then rinsed:










This left the arch as follows:










The wheel was then put back on:










I then repeated this on the other three wheels but took pictures of the arches before and after - Driver's Side Front - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front - Before:










After:










Didn't take one of the final arch but thought it would be worth a mention that I used the AG Wheel Brush for cleaned the arch metal work, find the brush too stiff for wheels but perfect for doing arches:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsed first:










Paying attention to the petrol cap, boot shut and door shuts:




























I then snow foamed the car:



















While the foam was dwelling I attacked the petrol cap, door shuts and boot shut with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:























































I then snow foamed the car again and washed the car using the 2BM, wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated on the other panels.............:detailer:

The car then looked as follows:










I then rinsed the car:










I then decided to clay the car so out with the Megs Last Touch and some Zaino Z-18 clay:




























I then rinsed the car down:










Then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Now the weather was taking a turn for the worst and I was battling against, rain and wind, gazebo wasn't a good idea as I was confident it would take off and I only wanted to go over the paintwork with a Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 so I spent the next hour or so, moving the car around infront of the garage trying to get some shelter to polish the car.............:buffer:

Then there was an opening in the weather so I quickly moved onto the LSP stages................:car:

First up was the Zaino Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










Then I completed a Z6 Wipedown:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I went for another Z6 Wipedown and finally some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth to buff up:










I then dressed all the external trim with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










I then turned my attention back to the wheels and applied some Zaino Z-16:










With the rain holding off I decided to loose the VW sticker that was on the rear screen:










A quick blast with the heat gun:










Followed by one of my useful little scrapers:










And off it comes:










To leave the following:










All the glass was then cleaned inside and out with Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










The rain was starting to come back so I tried to complete as much as I could in the wet - Henry came to join the party along with Megs Carpet Cleaner, Microfibre Mitt and Megs Slide Lock Brush to clean the interior:










I cleaned the pedals with some Megs APC and a Megs Detailer Brush:



















I then cleaned all the matts with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










Some 303 Aerospace Protectant was applied to the internal trim via an Applicator Pad:










With the rain still coming down I turned my attention to the engine bay, rinsing first:



















Megs APC was then applied:










And aggitated with a Detailer Brush:





































This was then rinsed:










After I had dried the engine bay I then applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










I then applied some CG New Car Smell:










As it was so dark I left the results until the following morning:

*The Results*



































































































































































Jules then turned up and wanted a picture for her Grandad so here it is:










Jules then complained that we should dry the car down, so I thought, OK boss, here is the Megs Last Touch:










And here is a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Jules was then much happier as the car looked as follows:









































































Frank was happy upon collection and asked where I had bought the 'new Polo' from, safe to say he was happy with the results and nice to do something to make a very nice man happy...........:thumb:

Nice to see Jules doing some work on the cars for a change although I am convinced she just likes to be in the pictures.............:lol:

Comments good or bad welcome as always..............


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

great job on the car! it looked very clean to start off with...how many miles has it covered?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work ... Ive always said silvers are hardest to detail but youve done a top job as usual.

I cant see the car in this picture thouugh ...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job and a great birthday present :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great...nice one:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice work as always buddy :thumb:

Waffle Weave Drying Towel ey! didn't really notice :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great work mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results as usual mate!

Love the picture with Jules underwear showing, lol.  :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work as per Simon :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

all those pics and just one stands out ,


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work realy nice bday treat


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Top job buddy

So the CG new car smell does it do exactly what it says on the tin? as in smell like a new car smell? or if not what sort of smell does it give off? cheers


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice work again, surprised Grandad hasn't got a Skoda


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent job mate,good to see you keepin up the vag group detailing.lol.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Great work as always mate. :thumb:

I'm in the process of ordering some Zaino stuff so thanks :wave:


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Tell me that isn't Jule's detail outfit at weekends????

Top work fella!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dunkz2006 said:


> Top job buddy
> 
> So the CG new car smell does it do exactly what it says on the tin? as in smell like a new car smell? or if not what sort of smell does it give off? cheers


obviously Simon likes it as he uses it all the time but i found to be very strong and a bit chemically tbh..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good, bet it was nice to change over from a Mazda for a change 

Do you use the ZFX cure with the Z2??

:thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Really great work. Nice idea to keep an elderly gent happy.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice job as usual. Do you apply the Z2 with the accelerator in it?


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice job mate! That silver came out beautifully and another success for the Zaino treatment. Can't wait to use mine now.....


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Si. Car looks familiar as identical to my parents car that I did earlier in the year and did a write up on here (same colour and all!). Reflex silver does come up nice for sure!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job as ever :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

L.J. said:


> great job on the car! it looked very clean to start off with...how many miles has it covered?


It was a 2004 with only 20,000 miles on the clock, he has always looked after his motor's and to be fair this one was just as good.........



nudda said:


> I cant see the car in this picture though ...


:lol:

Very funny.........:thumb:



Trist said:


> Waffle Weave Drying Towel ey! didn't really notice :lol:


:lol:



MatrixGuy said:


> Love the picture with Jules underwear showing, lol.  :thumb:


Just wanted to keep you guys interested.........:thumb:



Dunkz2006 said:


> So the CG new car smell does it do exactly what it says on the tin? as in smell like a new car smell? or if not what sort of smell does it give off? cheers


I think it does but then I guess as Fiestadetailer has said, he's not a fan, each to their own and all that though, I like it and most of the people who's cars I complete like the smell too, some don't however..........



mdk1 said:


> Nice work again, surprised Grandad hasn't got a Skoda


I guess it's close to a Skoda though, historically he has owned a few Audi's........:car:



SCOTIA said:


> Excellent job mate,good to see you keepin up the vag group detailing.lol.


I tend to get withdrawal symptons from not doing a VAG motor........:lol:



Ben_ZS said:


> I'm in the process of ordering some Zaino stuff so thanks :wave:


You won't regret it mate, my favourite brand of choice at the moment........:thumb:



KDiddy said:


> Tell me that isn't Jule's detail outfit at weekends????


No mate, that was her, popping to the local village shop outfit, then she stuck her nose in and wanted me to do a proper job............:doublesho



The Cueball said:


> Looking good, bet it was nice to change over from a Mazda for a change
> 
> Do you use the ZFX cure with the Z2??
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah nice to complete a VW as the wheels hadn't corroded.........:thumb:

Sometimes I do use the ZFX but in most cases I don't, have used it on mine but not too sure if it adds anything to be honest.........



Will-S said:


> Nice job as usual. Do you apply the Z2 with the accelerator in it?


As above mate, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't but in this case I didn't..........



r32_dub said:


> Nice job mate! That silver came out beautifully and another success for the Zaino treatment. Can't wait to use mine now.....


Sure you will be happy with the results.........:thumb:

You changed your Avatar pic, didn't you have a MK4 Red R32 before or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

Great work as always pal.. love the polo's had a silver one myself..miss it now...










... oh god.. feeling light headed... i need to lay down somewhere..


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Frank :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

nudda said:


> Great work ... Ive always said silvers are hardest to detail but youve done a top job as usual.
> 
> I cant see the car in this picture thouugh ...


I think we should send this to Top Gear  haha was the underwear done for a joke or are they just lose jeans? Funny either way


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I think we should send this to Top Gear  haha was the underwear done for a joke or are they just lose jeans? Funny either way


Not taken intentionally and those jeans are just loose for Jules, they are her 'baggy jeans' shall we say..........:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

A waffle waffle what??? :lol: 

Robbie


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> A waffle waffle what??? :lol:
> 
> Robbie


Was wondering when you would post up Robbie..........:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Was wondering when you would post up Robbie..........:lol:


Flip flops for detailing £10
A bucket and sponge for cleaning your car £5
A pic of your misses showing her underwear whilst cleaning a car PRICELESS :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

great work


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Flip flops for detailing £10
> A bucket and sponge for cleaning your car £5
> A pic of your misses showing her underwear whilst cleaning a car PRICELESS :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Now that's a good post.................:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work as we have come to expect Baker, Polo looks literally brand new really 

You are a lucky guy though, Jules is very nice indeed.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Great work as we have come to expect Baker, Polo looks literally brand new really
> 
> You are a lucky guy though, Jules is very nice indeed.


With only 20k on the clock I guess I just took it back to 'as new'..........

As for being lucky, I am indeed but let's just hope Jules doesn't read this..........:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

top work mate,silver is a pest to show full potential,but as per other threads youve posted top work n nice present for the grandad,keep it up :buffer::thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, looks great!:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Good job:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff mate:thumb:


----------

